# Place to stay



## JW (Aug 9, 2007)

I have hunted with my kids in the great state of ND for the last 7 years and we always look forward to coming back. I have heard from talking with other hunters that land owners sometime rent out houses to hunters. I'm looking for a farm house (or similar lodging) to rent during the week of Oct. 21 - 27 for a pheasant/duck hunting trip this fall. I am trying to find out how I can locate such accommodations.

Does anyone have a lead on where I can find something like this in SE ND?

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

No I don't have any idea.

They do however have them all over out in the western part of the state. :beer:


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

You can try http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/north-dakota


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Don't know any in particular, but you could probably just look online for all the small towns in the area that you are looking to hunt. Call the bar in each town and ask the bartender if he knows anybody renting a house out for the hunting season. Those guys usually know everything that is going on in town.


----------



## JW (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks, I managed to find some leads via the town chamber of commerces. If that falls through I'll try the bartender route. :beer:


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

I ran into the same problem last year, I looked in the area I thought i wanted to hunt, looked up the number for the local bar and gave them a call, they helped me track down a good place, I paid them back with a healthy tab.


----------

